# On/off check engine light code PO597



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I have a check engine light that is very finicky. It is on for a twenty minute drive, shut off the car, come back two hours later, and it's off again for two days then comes back. I had the code checked when it was on and the code was PO597. I have a bumper to bumper warranty, so I'm not worried about cost. But I was wondering if anyone knew what this issue is, and also what the repairs entail? How long would this take? I'm 22, and unfortunately i cannot drive a rental car yet (which is ridiculous IMO). I want to wait for the repairs to be done while I'm there...

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thermostat Heater Control Circuit/Open. Most likely the thremostat or cracked breather hose. In either case they should be able to repair it while you wait.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4070-what-trouble-code-po597.html

Sounds like it's time for a new thermostat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ben, check your coolant level as well. A cracked thermostat can leak coolant everywhere. Out of curiosity, are you driving an LS?


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I will check the levels when its light and somewhat warmer, probably in the morning. And possibly? Sounds awful to say, but i have no idea. I dont have any audio package (stock at least), no rims, no spoiler, no body kit. So idk, does that sounds like an LS?

Ben


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Livingfortheice said:


> I will check the levels when its light and somewhat warmer, probably in the morning. And possibly? Sounds awful to say, but i have no idea. I dont have any audio package (stock at least), no rims, no spoiler, no body kit. So idk, does that sounds like an LS?
> 
> Ben


If there's no badge in the right corner of your trunk lid, it's a LS model.

LS models have been known to have leaks at the thermostat housing, which has been updated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Livingfortheice said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a check engine light that is very finicky. It is on for a twenty minute drive, shut off the car, come back two hours later, and it's off again for two days then comes back. I had the code checked when it was on and the code was PO597. I have a bumper to bumper warranty, so I'm not worried about cost. But I was wondering if anyone knew what this issue is, and also what the repairs entail? How long would this take? I'm 22, and unfortunately i cannot drive a rental car yet (which is ridiculous IMO). I want to wait for the repairs to be done while I'm there...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


Hey Ben,

Let us know if you need any assistance into the dealership with this! We would be happy to help . Just send a private message our way. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks patsy! I appreciate it. I do have a 125K mile bumper to bumper, so I'm not worried about the cost. I will be setting up an appointment for next week and will let everyone know how it goes. And if I need anything patsy, nice to know I can contact you here. 

Ben


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ben,

You're very welcome. We look forward to hearing your update! 

Kristen A. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

